# slight Redmax blower problem



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Redmax EB7000

Just replaced cylinder,piston, and crank seals. Runs good. However; ocassaionally while blowing leaves, I can feel a mis-fire. This happens cold or hot. I did notice some wear in the carb body, where the barrel is. WYK-123 walbro carb. Spark plug? carb? coil? Any Thoughts?


Thanks

Bob


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

They had a similar problem when they first started making blowers and since you have had yours apart I would check it, the wires for the kill switch get get crimped and cause an intermitant short causing the same thing, make sure you haven't routed them that they are rubbing on the block some place.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll check that tomorrow. I did get the impression it happened when I moved the blower tube. Thanks. I'll let you know the results tomorrow Thanks again.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

OK. I checked the wiring with meter. No problem found. Changed spark plug. reset air gap to 0.010. still misses. When I throttle down to idle it seems ok, then it will eventially slow down and die. 

When I first replaced the cylinder and piston, the complaint I had was surging.

Thanks for your help

Bob


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

*re:remax*

sorry I posted same thing twice. Checked barrel for sticking, Not sticking. Swivel has too much play, but doubt that is affecting idle. Main nozzle check valve checks ok. Pop-off resets at 15psi. I'm stuck on carb. 

Any!! sugestions are appreciated. Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree.


Bob


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've ordered a new carb. I will have it Tuesday. Let you know the outcome.

Bob


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Solved!!*

*VOILA!!* New carb works fine. My one boss used to say. "Did you learn anything?" I did


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Now is the oppurtunity to REALLY learn. You know the problem fits in the palm of your hand (well almost). Tear the carb apart, fix it , and REALLY learn - so you won't have to buy another carb should you get this same situation again. (unless it's a time=money issue. Then buying one may be cost effective). Carb kits are $15 to $25 right?. 
Not a bad price for some edumacation.

Just my pennies.

>Maytag


----------

